
Why does the IT industry continue to listen to Gartner? (Ed Bott) - bradleyland
http://www.zdnet.com/why-does-the-it-industry-continue-to-listen-to-gartner-7000001394/
======
bradleyland
I realize that ZD Net is often the lowest common denominator of journalism,
but Ed has a very good point. What props up "analyst" firms like Gartner? How
do they stay in business while being so wrong so often?

